# Kindle names and casual use in posts suggestion



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Since many of us have named our Kindles, and refer to them as we would real people, eg: Skinderella looks pretty dressed in her new skin, or I've put more screensavers on Kwinn, I think maybe that could get sort of confusing (especially for board newbies) considering both that our Kindle names could be fairly human sounding and our board IDs can be odd. Perhaps we could decide that when talking about our Kindles we do something that makes them stand out when we mention him/her/them in a post.

Skinderella (glow option)
*Skinderella* (bold)
_Skinderella_ (italics)
Skinderella (underline)
Skinderella (change text color)

or some combination of bold/italics, or italics/underline, etc.
Suggest away and I'll add to the poll (if I'm able -if not I'll ask a mod or admin to do so)

You can vote once, however, you have the ability to change your vote if you decide you like something better.

With TGiving coming up, I thought two weeks was a good amount of time to leave the poll open.

Personally, I like changing the text color. It's easy, and we can all pick colors we want. I'd choose the glow option, but you have to manually change the color, which isn't hard, but I think would get to be a PITA (pain in the arse). jm$0.02

OK. Double checks poll. Rereads preview. Everything _looks_ ok. Crosses fingers. Deep breath. "POST"


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm fond of the glow personally. I've noticed that most people underline titles of books or movies, and I always use italics for emphasis, so the glow seems like the simplest option. Although I don't know if Saint-Germain would feel comfortable glowing red...so I'll have to put him in his traditional black.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I just write my sentence using KinKin in place of Kindle and let the reader wonder


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

_I'm_ testing which one was is less painful
Ok I like the Glow...of course my Kindle does not have a name...


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok first I thought glow was good but if it takes more than one step I guess I'd go with just a color change. Scotty has no opinion in the matter.Well I may change my mind- wasn't too hard to do both


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The glow only takes one step, so long as you're okay with the regular red glow.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Personally, I don't have a problem with people referring to their Kindles like people. I didn't think it was too hard to figure out who Skinderella was  And might it cause _more_ confusion/reluctance to post if we have "rules" about using special type for our Kindle name? Just a thought.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

marianner said:


> Personally, I don't have a problem with people referring to their Kindles like people. I didn't think it was too hard to figure out who Skinderella was  And might it cause _more_ confusion/reluctance to post if we have "rules" about using special type for our Kindle name? Just a thought.


*sniff* *snort* *snerffle* Two peeples want me to shaddap and muffle my silly idears. (I expected more) 

Marianner, I'm not trying to set any rules ... I am simply suggesting something as a board member. Others may agree with me (or not) and want to vote/post their opinion (or not). I think it might be a good idea both to help board newbies as they join to know who we are vs who our Kindles are, and to help those of us (i.e., *me*) who are too feeble to remember every time .
(Kwinn and I went on a trip would be more confusing than Skinderella and I went on a trip. Then again Skinderella _could_ be someone's ID name. *coff_HARVEY_coff*)

I don't care if people end up doing it ... it may be that only some of us adopt it and more will pick up on it, or it will die out as a bad idea.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it's a bad idea, Cat.  I'm just not sure it's necessary.  So far I haven't had any trouble figuring out when people are referring to their machine and not, say, their husband.  In fact they usually use a name for the machine and something like DH for the husband.  So I mostly assume real names are Kindles and shorthand acronyms are people.  Anyway,if someone is confused, I think they'd ask.

And, for the record, my kindle is called "my kindle".  As in, "Where have I left my kindle".  Also called "it" (Hi Vampy) as in "oh, there it is."  So I wouldn't likely use any system devised anyway.  Hence I have no opinion and did not vote.

It is a cool way to use some of the neat formatting features though. . . . .course, people don't seem to have had a problem doing that either.

I'm easy. . . . .so, whatever!  

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> And, for the record, my kindle is called "my kindle". As in, "Where have I left my kindle". Also called "it" (Hi Vampy) as in "oh, there it is." So I wouldn't likely use any system devised anyway. Hence I have no opinion and did not vote.


Although my kindle does have a name, which is one of my old nicknames from high school, I usually refer to my kindle as just....my kindle.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Another suggestion . . . I've added "My Kindle = Sundog" to my signature.  It's the first line.  Anyone reading my posts could see that if I mention "Sundog", it's my Kindle I'm talking about.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Another suggestion . . . I've added "My Kindle = Sundog" to my signature. It's the first line. Anyone reading my posts could see that if I mention "Sundog", it's my Kindle I'm talking about.


This is a good idea.


----------

